# Milwaukee 12v impact and hammerdrill



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Although I am a Dewalt fan when it comes to drills, I've been thinking about buying the Milwaukee 12v hammerdrill and impact kit.

My first question is this. Is the 12v impact driver worth the investment?
Because it has a 12v power source, it has 850 Ibs of torque, while the 18v has 1400 Ibs of torque. Will it drive a tapcon in good concrete?


My second question is this. Is the 12v hammerdrill a good investment too?
Because maybe I could just buy the drill/driver instead of the hammerdrill. Both kits (impact-hammer, impact-drill) are $200.

Impact-hammer

Impact-drill


Thanks!


(I plan to give myself one of these for my birthday!!!):thumbup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

No experience with the M12 Hammerdrill and it's probably the only M12 tool that I won't invest in that's related to this trade. However I do have and use the Impact quite often, I've used it from mounting boxes to driving screws to getting the lugnuts off my car. You can't go wrong with it, if you need to bust out the 18v impact, it's certainly not because the M12 can't deliver good results but because what your doing is beyond it's intended capabilities. 

I started off with the Screwdriver, Impact, and Hackzall. I now have Milwaukee fever.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

same thing goldenboy said. The impact driver has balls!


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> No experience with the M12 Hammerdrill and it's probably the only M12 tool that I won't invest in that's related to this trade. However I do have and use the Impact quite often, I've used it from mounting boxes to driving screws to getting the lugnuts off my car. You can't go wrong with it, if you need to bust out the 18v impact, it's certainly not because the M12 can't deliver good results but because what your doing is beyond it's intended capabilities.
> 
> I started off with the Screwdriver, Impact, and Hackzall. I now have Milwaukee fever.


I was also thinking about that kit with the saws-all, but I really use the hammerdrill and drill.:thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> I was also thinking about that kit with the saws-all, but I really use the hammerdrill and drill.:thumbsup:


I have a Bosch Bulldog for a hammer drill. When I replace my DeWalt 18v with a Milwaukee M18, I'll spend the extra money for the hammer drill over the regular compact drill just for the occasional 1/4" hole or whatever. Unless space is an issue, if I have the real need for a hammer drill I'm going to plug in over a battery. I'm just not seeing it with a M12 version of a hammer drill, I scratch my head and ask, "WHY?".


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I have a Bosch Bulldog for a hammer drill. When I replace my DeWalt 18v with a Milwaukee M18, I'll spend the extra money for the hammer drill over the regular compact drill just for the occasional 1/4" hole or whatever. Unless space is an issue, if I have the real need for a hammer drill I'm going to plug in over a battery. I'm just not seeing it with a M12 version of a hammer drill, I scratch my head and ask, "WHY?".


I have a dewalt dcd950 hammerdrill. And we have a bosh muster12 for the big stuff.



About your last thought; you are very right. What can a 12v compact hammerdrill do? 
But, for the same price, then I think it is OK to have the extra feature.:thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> I have a dewalt dcd950 hammerdrill. And we have a bosh muster12 for the big stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a point, I don't think there is a price difference between the 3/8's regular drill and the 3/8's hammer drill, so in that case you're exactly right. Why not?

I can't wait until I rope my first house on my own or the next recessed lighting job I get... M12 Palm Nailer :thumbup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> You have a point, I don't think there is a price difference between the 3/8's regular drill and the 3/8's hammer drill, so in that case you're exactly right. Why not?
> 
> I can't wait until I rope my first house on my own or the next recessed lighting job I get... M12 Palm Nailer :thumbup:


Cool!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I just got an email today from amazon.com that milwaukee is including a free battery with certain 12v items, the M12 3/8 hammerdrill is one of them. $159 for the drill and free battery, is this a decent price?


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> I just got an email today from amazon.com that milwaukee is including a free battery with certain 12v items, the M12 3/8 hammerdrill is one of them. $159 for the drill and free battery, is this a decent price?


Make sure it is the newer redlithium battery.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> I can't wait until I rope my first house on my own or the next recessed lighting job I get... M12 Palm Nailer :thumbup:


I really tried to have an open mind about using a palm nailer for electrical work.. but I can only see it slowing me down..

My hammer gets used in ALL locations and the palm nailer does have limitations in tight spots..

Having to use (2) different tools for the same job that was always done with just one just doesn't seem right.. time wise..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> Make sure it is the newer redlithium battery.


Those batteries just quit when the power gets low.. not like a regular battery that starts to run slower..

I always seem to get the drill stuck in wood when the battery quits.. 

They have those "energy bars" on the side of the battery.. but who really looks at that when their working..


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Well you can't use anything but a lithium with the m12 system. I'm saying make sure that it's the new "redlithium" battery. It's supposed to have more run time but they are still selling the older ones side by side in the stores.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

And I have at this point 7 m12 batteries. The only thing that ever dies on me is my radio that I lost the cord to.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I just checked.. I have the M18 series.. it was a package deal with drill/driver and impact driver..


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

All lithium batteries that I know of do that. There is a slight drop in power but hardly discernible. I'd rather have it quit like that than overuse and wear down a battery like everyone used to with the nicads


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

And you have to be the only guy in the world who doesn't know what voltage his cordless set is without looking.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> And you have to be the only guy in the world who doesn't know what voltage his cordless set is without looking.


I never use that setup.. I keep in in a case and only use it for hammer drilling..

I have a 19.2V Portacable drill that is my everyday tool.. 

It has (4) spare batteries fully charged.. I never know when one of the batteries will die completely


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I just got an email today from amazon.com that milwaukee is including a free battery with certain 12v items, the M12 3/8 hammerdrill is one of them. $159 for the drill and free battery, is this a decent price?


it is for that tool, but I want the combo of the impact and a hammerdrill and 2 betteries = $200:thumbup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

B4T said:


> Those batteries just quit when the power gets low.. not like a regular battery that starts to run slower..
> 
> I always seem to get the drill stuck in wood when the battery quits..
> 
> They have those "energy bars" on the side of the battery.. but who really looks at that when their working..


That's how lithium-ion works my friend. That happens with every li-ion battery (dewalt, bosh, milwaukee, etc)


too bad:laughing::laughing:
You are in a "stucky" situation. (stupid joke)


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I wouldn't even want the possibility of hammerdrill on my 12volt drill. It's just an invitation to mess up the drill. Even the 18 volt drills I will only use the hammerdrill mode if I need 1 or 2 holes up on the extension ladder. Anything more I get out the Bosch and the cord.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

B4T said:


> I just checked.. I have the M18 series.. it was a package deal with drill/driver and impact driver..


how much for that??

I like the M12 because I'd like to carry one in my pouch, they are very compact:thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> And you have to be the only guy in the world who doesn't know what voltage his cordless set is without looking.


:laughing::laughing:

That's pretty strange. 

I could tell you almost every aspect, brand, color, features, length, rpm's etc. etc. of every tool I have for memory. I think I'm stranger.:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Josue said:


> how much for that??
> 
> I like the M12 because I'd like to carry one in my pouch, they are very compact:thumbsup:


Don't remember.. but HD had a special running (2) weeks ago..


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> I wouldn't even want the possibility of hammerdrill on my 12volt drill. It's just an invitation to mess up the drill. Even the 18 volt drills I will only use the hammerdrill mode if I need 1 or 2 holes up on the extension ladder. Anything more I get out the Bosch and the cord.



That's true.

But, for the same price, I'd get the one with the extra feature.
I do use my 18v dewalt to drill a lot of holes in concrete. I hope I don't ruin it.
We have a bosh muster12 spline hammerdrill. 

I think we should buy a non-sds or spline hammer-drill (corded with normal chuck) so that we don't burn our hammerdrills.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

B4T said:


> Don't remember.. but HD had a special running (2) weeks ago..


sweet..........




Do you know if the M12 tools (impact and hammerdrill) have any guarantee?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> I wouldn't even want the possibility of hammerdrill on my 12volt drill. It's just an invitation to mess up the drill. Even the 18 volt drills I will only use the hammerdrill mode if I need 1 or 2 holes up on the extension ladder. Anything more I get out the Bosch and the cord.


I only use it for drilling 1/4" holes for either plastic anchors or drive pins..

It has plenty of power for that.. but I agree get the cord out for anything larger..


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

B4T said:


> I only use it for drilling 1/4" holes for either plastic anchors or drive pins..
> 
> *It* has plenty of power for that.. but I agree get the cord out for anything larger..


What is *it*, the 12v h-drill or the 18v?

and I asked a question two posts ago.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Josue said:


> sweet..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they come with a (5) year limited warranty.. check here for info..http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/cordless-tools/m18-cordless-system


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

B4T said:


> I think they come with a (5) year limited warranty.. check here for info..http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/cordless-tools/m18-cordless-system


Thank you very much.

That way if I use the 12v hammerdrill and it burns, I can get a new one.:thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Josue said:


> What is *it*, the 12v h-drill or the 18v?
> 
> and I asked a question two posts ago.


It is the M18V


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

B4T said:


> It is the M18V


Ok.

We usually use our 18v DeWalt's to drill a lot of holes in concrete.:blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Josue said:


> Ok.
> 
> We usually use our 18v DeWalt's to drill a lot of holes in concrete.:blink:


If it is not a hammerdrill.. it will kill the tool and I only use cordless for small holes..


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

B4T said:


> If it is not a hammerdrill.. it will kill the tool and I only use cordless for small holes..


Yes, they are 18v cordless hammer-drills. 
I am not so stupid as to use a normal drill to drill holes in concrete.:laughing:

I've used it for big holes.:laughing:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

B4T said:


> I really tried to have an open mind about using a palm nailer for electrical work.. but I can only see it slowing me down..
> 
> My hammer gets used in ALL locations and the palm nailer does have limitations in tight spots..
> 
> Having to use (2) different tools for the same job that was always done with just one just doesn't seem right.. time wise..


Yes, I distinctively remember you saying that in an older thread. And I agree with you, but I'm a tool whore and will justify it by any means necessary. :thumbup:

I use my hammer in all locations and if it doesn't fit I'll use my linesmans, if I don't have room to use those then I'll put the nose of my linesmans flat on the staple and have at it with my hammer.



Josue said:


> how much for that??
> 
> I like the M12 because I'd like to carry one in my pouch, they are very compact:thumbsup:


I've seen M12 specific holsters on Amazon, you might want to give them a look. Probably more of a secure fit that just a pocket in your pouch.



Josue said:


> sweet..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the tools have a limited 5 year warranty and the batteries have a limited 3 year warranty. Just like B4T said but I'm just expanding on it a little. The website he linked should have all that info, plus the tool manual will include that information.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

thegoldenboy said:


> Yes, I distinctively remember you saying that in an older thread. And I agree with you, but I'm a tool whore and will justify it by any means necessary. :thumbup:


I like the way you think about tools.. :laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I have the milwaukee M12 drill driver and cant think of any time I would have used a masonary setting with it, maybe if I did alot of work with cinder blocks but most of the concrete would be too hard over here to make it worth while and the added weight for me wouldnt be worth it, I like it because it sits in my pocket without pulling my pants down, haha.

I am looking at either getting the M12 Impact driver or the M18 Impact driver, I havent had any experiance with impact tools and want something to sort these out, I'm not sure what you call them over in the US they are set into concrete in a 3/8th hole, would the M12 have the nuts for it or better to go the M18, I'd even have a look at the M12 wrench.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> I have the milwaukee M12 drill driver and cant think of any time I would have used a masonary setting with it, maybe if I did alot of work with cinder blocks but most of the concrete would be too hard over here to make it worth while and the added weight for me wouldnt be worth it, I like it because it sits in my pocket without pulling my pants down, haha.
> 
> I am looking at either getting the M12 Impact driver or the M18 Impact driver, I havent had any experiance with impact tools and want something to sort these out, I'm not sure what you call them over in the US they are set into concrete in a 3/8th hole, would the M12 have the nuts for it or better to go the M18, I'd even have a look at the M12 wrench.


I think the M12 could do it, but if you're doing a lot of them at once you would probably be better served with the M18 or the M12 with the extended battery.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> I think the M12 could do it, but if you're doing a lot of them at once you would probably be better served with the M18 or the M12 with the extended battery.


Agreed. The M12 seems to have the power, but I would prefer something bigger for doing a lot of them.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I've seen M12 specific holsters on Amazon, you might want to give them a look. Probably more of a secure fit that just a pocket in your pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the tools have a limited 5 year warranty and the batteries have a limited 3 year warranty. Just like B4T said but I'm just expanding on it a little. The website he linked should have all that info, plus the tool manual will include that information.


Sorry, I meant my tool belt, not my pant's pouch.

I have seen the holster.:thumbsup:


So for example if I use the hammerdrill and burn it before 5 years, do I get a new one?


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> Sorry, I meant my tool belt, not my pant's pouch.
> 
> I have seen the holster.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


If you burn it before warranty is up and Milwaukee deems that the reason it burnt up is within it's terms for normal use, I really don't see why not. I've never dealt with warranty issues before. I think Jerry (mcclary) has gotten new batteries through the warranty program, I think he would be the one to ask on this one.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> If you burn it before warranty is up and Milwaukee deems that the reason it burnt up is within it's terms for normal use, I really don't see why not. I've never dealt with warranty issues before. I think Jerry (mcclary) has gotten new batteries through the warranty program, I think he would be the one to ask on this one.


Thanks!


I already sent him a PM yesterday, but he hasn't answered yet.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

They repair or replace at their option before 5 years. Seriously though, why would you want to use a 12v hammerdrill? The time it would take to drill a hole I could have the corded bosch out of the truck and have 5 or 10 holes drilled.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> They repair or replace at their option before 5 years. Seriously though, why would you want to use a 12v hammerdrill? The time it would take to drill a hole I could have the corded bosch out of the truck and have 5 or 10 holes drilled.


That is a good point, which I had thought about. I have an 18v hammerdrill.

But maybe for a wee tiny hole it would be useful.:blink:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

You can use your tools however you want, I personally wouldn't use a 12v hammerdrill. I use a 12v Milwaukee for all sorts of things but if it's more than just screwing some devices in or random things like that I get a drill with some more guts to it.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

MF Dagger said:


> You can use your tools however you want, I personally wouldn't use a 12v hammerdrill. I use a 12v Milwaukee for all sorts of things but if it's more than just screwing some devices in or random things like that I get a drill with some more guts to it.


Thank you very much.

You are right. It wouldn't be a good idea to use the 12v hammerdrill. Better get out the 18v or the corded bosh one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

There are no 12 volt hammer drills.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> There are no 12 volt hammer drills.


Milwaukee makes one. :thumbup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

crazyboy said:


> Milwaukee makes one. :thumbup:


Neither link he provided had a 12 hammer drill.

EDIT: You are correct. I was just going off of the links he posted.

As everyone else said though, I don't know if I'd bother with a 12 volt hammer drill.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

If the 3/8 Hammer drill is the same price as the 3/8 drill *WHY NOT???* :whistling2:

If anything the drill with the hammer mode will be built better, and who knows it may get you out of a bind once in a blue moon.. I'm sure I could have used a 6" long hammer drill once or twice... :thumbup:

And you were asking about milwaukee warranty... I'm sure it will vary between service outlets, but the one I deal with locally is superb. Every time I've needed them it was no questions asked. They even replaced my flashlight that I dropped 2 stories out of a lift. :laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

randas said:


> If the 3/8 Hammer drill is the same price as the 3/8 drill *WHY NOT???* :whistling2:
> :


I agree with this, but caution that you should not expect the m12 hammerdrill to be anything more than a gimmick.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Oct 1, 2008)

I bought the kit for a quick and cheap solution when my Makita 18V drill stripped out. I was thoroughly unimpressed. They were so weak compared to the 18V Makitas. I know its kind of apples to oranges but every task I tried took easily twice as long. I also had a really hard time telling a difference in weight enough to justify keeping them. Obviously the hammer drill is heavier in the 18V version but it still just felt better and for the amount of time I would use the drill vs the impact, it wouldn't make a difference. Plus with any sort of bit in, the 12V drill was extremely top-heavy and your hand is positioned IMO too far back from where the work is being done with the bit. You can't put any pressure on the bit like that. It just felt awkward to cumbersome to use. Battery life wasn't all that great either and it took just as long to charge as the 18V Makita batteries. I tried to like them and the tried to just get used to them but neither was going to happen so I returned them. I bought a new 18V Makita hammerdrill and was immediately glad I did the first time I used it. 

For the weekend warrior (oh how I hate that term) it would be a good set of tools, but for the professional, I can't see any advantages. I know I only saw them slow me down and aggravate me.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's the Milwaukee M12 hammer-drill/driver:










Rockwell makes a 12v lithium-ion SDS rotary hammer-drill/driver:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

iminaquagmire said:


> I bought the kit for a quick and cheap solution when my Makita 18V drill stripped out. I was thoroughly unimpressed. They were so weak compared to the 18V Makitas. I know its kind of apples to oranges but every task I tried took easily twice as long. I also had a really hard time telling a difference in weight enough to justify keeping them. Obviously the hammer drill is heavier in the 18V version but it still just felt better and for the amount of time I would use the drill vs the impact, it wouldn't make a difference. Plus with any sort of bit in, the 12V drill was extremely top-heavy and your hand is positioned IMO too far back from where the work is being done with the bit. You can't put any pressure on the bit like that. It just felt awkward to cumbersome to use. Battery life wasn't all that great either and it took just as long to charge as the 18V Makita batteries. I tried to like them and the tried to just get used to them but neither was going to happen so I returned them. I bought a new 18V Makita hammerdrill and was immediately glad I did the first time I used it.
> 
> For the weekend warrior (oh how I hate that term) it would be a good set of tools, but for the professional, I can't see any advantages. I know I only saw them slow me down and aggravate me.


You bought a Honda expecting a Lexus. Using a 12v tool of any kind expecting near the same performance of the 18v big brother or equivalent is just foolish.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Oct 1, 2008)

thegoldenboy said:


> You bought a Honda expecting a Lexus. Using a 12v tool of any kind expecting near the same performance of the 18v big brother or equivalent is just foolish.


I didn't expect a Lexus. I expected a usable tool. I knew it wouldn't be the same as the LXT Makitas and that there would be stuff I couldn't do the same, but I did expect it to function on a professional level. It failed to do that for me. Try it and see how YOU like it. The OP asked if it was a good investment and I stated why it wasn't for ME along with the engineering drawbacks I found.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I own M12 products, I also own a Bosch Bulldog. I wouldn't invest in the 3/8's hammer drill seeings as I already own the 3/8's standard drill. If I didn't already have one I would get the other, it's the same price. I've also said already in this thread that I don't see the M12 or 18v drills with the hammer functions as a viable replacement of a corded hammer drill such as the Bulldog other than the OCCASIONAL hole. I wouldn't use a 12v hammer drill for anything over a 1/4" hole. It's like sending a boy to do a mans work and getting upset when he doesn't succeed. To say the tools can't hold their own is a complete inaccuracy.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

iminaquagmire said:


> I bought the kit for a quick and cheap solution when my Makita 18V drill stripped out. I was thoroughly unimpressed. They were so weak compared to the 18V Makitas. I know its kind of apples to oranges but every task I tried took easily twice as long. I also had a really hard time telling a difference in weight enough to justify keeping them. Obviously the hammer drill is heavier in the 18V version but it still just felt better and for the amount of time I would use the drill vs the impact, it wouldn't make a difference. Plus with any sort of bit in, the 12V drill was extremely top-heavy and your hand is positioned IMO too far back from where the work is being done with the bit. You can't put any pressure on the bit like that. It just felt awkward to cumbersome to use. Battery life wasn't all that great either and it took just as long to charge as the 18V Makita batteries. I tried to like them and the tried to just get used to them but neither was going to happen so I returned them. I bought a new 18V Makita hammerdrill and was immediately glad I did the first time I used it.
> 
> For the weekend warrior (oh how I hate that term) it would be a good set of tools, but for the professional, I can't see any advantages. I know I only saw them slow me down and aggravate me.


:blink::no::blink::no::blink::no::blink:

An 18v harbour freight drill would be an upgrade if you were trying to push 12v tools to do the work of 18v tools.

They have there place. Mounting fixtures, driving small screws, exct. Anything more and you will be disappointed. 
12v tools are for homeowners and tool whoores who already have 18v tools but want more tools :thumbup: 
I have the 3/8 drill only because I got it free with the radio. I must say I don't use it often but when I find a use for it I'm happy I have it


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I use the 12 volt normal milwaukee drill/driver all day long. But only for devices and smaller screws. It also works really good above dropped ceilings as it is light enough to set on top of the ceiling tiles.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I use mine to run 1,1/4 inch holesaws in aluminium and steel top plates covered with 3/4inch MDF, drive tek screws, drive drywall screws, wrap the chuck in duct tape and run bolts along threaded rod when installing strut and tray, use it for assembling data racks and cabinents and installing panels chuck a screw driving bit in it and use my 18v for drilling pilot holes in steel and the 12v for driving to save changing bits, there isnt alot I cant get done with it really, its built tough aswell.

Sorry to hear some have had a negative experiance with the M12 drill driver as mine has been only positive, I abuse the heck out of it and it still keeps going, my 18v does it all alot faster but this is a great light weight option, just realise it is a 12v and learn how to use it accordingly and know the limitations. I believe the compact range of drill drivers has a place and compliments the 18v class nicely.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

chewy said:


> I use mine to run 1,1/4 inch holesaws in aluminium and steel top plates covered with 3/4inch MDF, drive tek screws, drive drywall screws, wrap the chuck in duct tape and run bolts along threaded rod when installing strut and tray, use it for assembling data racks and cabinents and installing panels chuck a screw driving bit in it and use my 18v for drilling pilot holes in steel and the 12v for driving to save changing bits, there isnt alot I cant get done with it really, its built tough aswell.
> 
> Sorry to hear some have had a negative experiance with the M12 drill driver as mine has been only positive, I abuse the heck out of it and it still keeps going, my 18v does it all alot faster but this is a great light weight option, just realise it is a 12v and learn how to use it accordingly and know the limitations. I believe the compact range of drill drivers has a place and compliments the 18v class nicely.


No truer words have been spoken.


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have carried the m12 driver on my belt for a few years now. It does have limitations when it comes to power,but I have never had problems with fastening or drilling pilot holes. Also it is great for use with wire nutdrivers for quicker terminations. It is not adequate as an18v replacement for our trade, but can be extremely handy especially for service work.


----------



## Brett Rayner (May 18, 2011)

I have found the 18 volt Hilti to be really reliable and takes all sorts of punishment. 
A little bulky and a bit expensive but worth it in the long run.

Brett
http://www.elecjobs.com.au/


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

randas said:


> 12v tools are for tool whoores who already have 18v tools but want more tools :thumbup:


That is me.

I have an 18v DeWalt hammerdrill dcd950kl.

Now I want the 12v milwaukee impact and drill or hammerdrill.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Brett Rayner said:


> I have found the 18 volt Hilti to be really reliable and takes all sorts of punishment.
> A little bulky and a bit expensive but worth it in the long run.
> 
> Brett
> http://www.elecjobs.com.au/


Thanks you all.:thumbsup:


Now to you Brett, welcome to the forum!!


----------

